# Go grab a copy of this month's "Stuff" magazine....



## Rick P (Jun 30, 2002)

... and hunt for the XM Roady (aka SkyFi II).

--------------------

- from an XM Radio Press Release

"XM Roady" to be Unveiled Mid-September

Dateline: 8/7/03

This fall, XM Satellite Radio and Delphi will unveil the newest product for the car, the Delphi XM Roady. At less than $120, the device will be the lowest-cost satellite radio product in the industry.

Roady is designed to appeal to a younger market segment (18-26 year olds) and features a compact design, ease of installation without professional help, ability to customize the receiver with seven different back-lit color displays and three interchangeable faceplates.

Roady also includes *"Tune Select"* -- built in software that alerts the listener to favorite songs playing on any XM channel. The new XM Micro Antenna, the smallest satellite radio antenna on the market today, will be included with all new XM products (including Roady) in the third quarter.

XM Radio says the fully integrated, low cost antenna with its low profile will make car installations easier and appeal to both retailers and consumers.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Sounds cool, but thats one UGLY radio.


----------



## pjboud (Feb 14, 2003)

I might have to take the plunge with that one. Looks like a good deal. I have crappy reception here in southern vermont. Too many mountains and stuff. The wife loves to channel surf in the car and I think she would love it. She's always complaining about nothing good being on in my car. Appearently she gets better reception in hers. I like the idea offering lower costs for locking in for a period of time.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Here's a picture
http://www.xmradio.com/roady/popup/complete.htm

I'm intrested as well, I guess eventually they will have a wireless FM modulator for it and thats when I will probably pick one up for the wifes car.

Sounds like the roady will be great for cars and the SkyFi for home and boombox.


----------

